# You are back in the forums again...



## TaeWongNew (Feb 5, 2013)

...and once your older account named “TaeWong” got banned, with their account’s mail address linked to Gmail, you got its account created using and Yahoo! Korea mail protocol.
Should your older account be deleted as well...?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2013)

Try Hard 2: Try Harder


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 5, 2013)

It’s nice to come back your account registered with an Yahoo! Korea mail protocol.
OK, so you want to rip the typefaces of the GBA game called ZOE: TFOM. There you have created some signs, for example, the mail address protocol symbol by hand with the keyboard in Font Creator, but there’s no way to find them.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Feb 5, 2013)

To report or not to report, that is the question.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 5, 2013)

You want your older account, pet spambot, called TaeWong, to be unbanned.
What’s happening on this account?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You want your older account, pet spambot, called TaeWong, to be unbanned.
> What’s happening on this account?


Yes, nostalgic bot, you want that account so you can ... have this account deleted? or are you wanting to have two active accounts and spam mock conversations with yourself about nonesense? "Please unmerge the old TaeWong account" 



Spoiler: Will persistence pay off this time or...?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 5, 2013)

This was the avatar i had when taewong was active.
#memories


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> This was the avatar i had when taewong was active.
> #memories


Ah, yes, but now I stare at it waiting for it to move and ... oh, wait ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Ah, yes, but now I stare at it waiting for it to move and ... oh, wait ...


Click it.
It moves in the pop up box,
and on my profile.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Click it.
> It moves in the pop up box,
> and on my profile.


 
Ohh cooooool


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Click it. It moves in the pop up box, and on my profile.








I wish I didn't have to go through all that effort. I miss them movements.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 5, 2013)

he is a EOF legend but i started stuff (which i did not mean to) so yeah whatever.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Feb 5, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Click it.
> It moves in the pop up box,
> and on my profile.


 
Pull my finger black.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Fixed (see sig)


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

;o;

0/10 cry more.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 5, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You want your older account, pet spambot, called TaeWong, to be unbanned.
> What’s happening on this account?


HORY SHET IT'S GETTING SMARTER


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

The new you needs a new avatar
may I present you with ...



CoolWong


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> The new you needs a new avatar
> may I present you with ...
> View attachment 1741
> CoolWong


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Wait, he's 46 years old now ...  how much is that in bot years?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> *snip*


 
That's good, but I have to go with ThaiWong.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 5, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wait, he's 46 years old now ...  how much is that in bot years?


 
ARPAnet.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That's good, but I have to go with ThaiWong.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, Are you making a new ROM hack?


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, Taewong. It's so..._nice_ to see you again.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 6, 2013)

Poopymon Hack 2 The Return of TaeWong.
*insert nude picture of taewong on boxart*


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> *insert nude picture of taewong on boxart*


----------



## broitsak (Feb 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


>


*right-click*
*save as*


----------



## Narayan (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's keep him for now, then ban him again.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> ...and once your older account named “TaeWong” got banned, with their account’s mail address linked to Gmail, you got its account created using and Yahoo! Korea mail protocol.
> Should your older account be deleted as well...?


 
Tae! I missed you!



Gives a hug, than gives it an Angry Birds present! Oh! Wait... I did that to a girl I used to love before I realized she never loved me  Aw well!


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

Dafaq is the OP on about.

Maybe I have not quite had enough coffee to decipher what he is going on about


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Dafaq is the OP on about.
> 
> Maybe I have not quite had enough coffee to decipher what he is going on about


you werent around in the TaeWong days.
To break it down, hes not a person. Hes actually a spambot. A very intelligent one at that, that is obsessed with Fonts and Languages. He can decipher CAPTCHA'S, respond too most posts, etc.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> you werent around in the TaeWong days.
> To break it down, hes not a person. Hes actually a spambot. A very intelligent one at that, that is obsessed with Fonts and Languages. He can decipher CAPTCHA'S, respond too most posts, etc.


 
for some reason this could be very very amusing like talking to cleaver bot


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> for some reason this could be very very amusing like talking to cleaver bot


Its much more amusing then that ^.^ TaeWong is really unique. He used to have a game thread called swearing in many languages.
The crazy thing, is he can understand how to play forum games. If you can find the alphabet game thread in the EOF, there are posts in there from his old account.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok, so let's see if I've got this straight, TaeWong is a super advance Korean bot...
or a stupid asian boy with too much free time?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong is Kim Jong Un


----------



## Sop (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong is satan.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

raulpica said:


> HORY SHET IT'S GETTING SMARTER


 
It's gained sentience


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Feb 6, 2013)

Intelligent spambots are hilarious! Haha so you mean to tell me i can say anything i want to this guy and he'll respond back?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 6, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> Intelligent spambots are hilarious! Haha so you mean to tell me i can say anything i want to this guy and he'll respond back?


Well yes, we had a 80-page thread exactly about that, when he first was on here.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 6, 2013)

So John Connor was right? DUM DUM DUM *gasp*


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

imma get in my box fort with my bacon and cookies ya know wait for it all to blow over


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> TaeWong is Jong-Un Kim


Correct hyphens. OK, you want to get your older account TaeWong unbanned.
So, that is an positioning error. And OK, you want University of Szeged to translate Bob’s Game Homebrew Demo to Hungarian language.  The only Hungarian characters included in the ROM are á é í ó ö ú ü, so you want ő and ű. What is Bob’s Game Homebrew Demo’s Font Characters KOPQRSTUVZ? They look like modified.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, while you were gone, I managed to compile a BETA patch for the Sequel to the Poopymon ROM hack.
I call it, Poopymon: Shitstorm.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Wichser. (Starts swearing in other languages to the same rule as TaeWong.)


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Correct hyphens.


I know you demand proper adress from the citizens of North Korea
But i'm British see, and in this country we spell things how we want to,
Ok Kim Jong Wong?


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you one of the 'humanoid skins over mecha-skeleton' sort, or more akin to, say, 'Robby the Robot'?

Either way, creeeepy stuff, yo...
(Side note:  Once Obama has had his fill of the insane ramblings coming from just North of you and decides to press that magic button, at least YOU have a good shot at 'surviving' the imminent nuclear stone-age, eh?  )

"Visit the beautiful Plutonium Desert in 2015 ~ Formerly known as North Korea ~ Reservations may be made NOW!"


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

That is not being the pedazo de mierda you’re going to swear in Club Penguin on French and German, so you have uploaded a video back in YouTube how NEXTGENCOMEDY4XBOX is censoring profanity on videos. It’s just Lou’s signature calls it Viva fuerza. What is this phrase written in another language?


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Correct hyphens. OK, you want to get your older account TaeWong unbanned.
> So, that is an positioning error. And OK, you want University of Szeged to translate Bob’s Game Homebrew Demo to Hungarian language. The only Hungarian characters included in the ROM are á é í ó ö ú ü, so you want ő and ű. What is Bob’s Game Homebrew Demo’s Font Characters KOPQRSTUVZ? They look like modified.


 


TaeWongNew said:


> That is not being the pedazo de mierda you’re going to swear in Club Penguin on French and German, so you have uploaded a video back in YouTube how NEXTGENCOMEDY4XBOX is censoring profanity on videos. It’s just Lou’s signature calls it Viva fuerza. What is this phrase written in another language?


Da fuck? Could anyone translate this?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Baszki. (Swearing in Hungarian? What accented letters are required for Hungary?)


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

(Holy shit, spambots are getting smarter)


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Da fuck? Could anyone translate this?


pedazo de mierda = piece of shit


TaeWongNew said:


> Baszki. (Swearing in Hungarian? What accented letters are required for Hungary?)


A C M 1 P T


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Do prdele, it is horrible that several Spanish swear words are censored for different regions including United States, Argentina, Mexico and Spain for Yahoo! Answers.
But you are back in the forums.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Do prdele, it is horrible that several Spanish swear words are censored for different regions including United States, Argentina, Mexico and Spain for Yahoo! Answers.
> But you are back in the forums.


 
01101000011001010110110001101100011011110010000001110100011000010110010101110111011011110110111001100111


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Pyromaniac123’s avatar is smashing different people’s faces.
Know about that hajzlu?


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Pyromaniac123’s avatar is smashing different people’s faces.
> Know about that hajzlu?


 
Well technically its his signature that is smashing different people's faces.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong for Admin!


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 6, 2013)

Seriously though, is this a gag, or is 'TaeWong' some sort of computer program?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Pyromaniac123’s signature is smashing people’s different faces.
Angry German Kid is an Internet meme uploaded to different video hosting sites featuring an 14 year old German boy named Leopold playing Unreal Tournament.
You will want to stop being a computer program.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 6, 2013)

то во что верят баттхёртнутые хейтеры.

0/10 Поплачь ещё.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, DinohScene has translated Cry more using Google Translate from English to Belarusian which is spoken in Belarus.
Be warned, posts written in other languages should be removed.
DinohScene does not want to translate it.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene, do not create posts in Belarusian language. It is spoken in Belarus.
Which special Cyrillic letters are required for Belarus?


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> DinohScene, do not create posts in Belarusian language. It is spoken in Belarus.


 
So what, that makes it Belar-useless to you?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene translates the text using Google Translate to Belarusian language, so Belarusian can be such a scary language.
If, DinohScene can try Vietnamese… What countries are spoken in Arabic language?
Do you mean, “typographic quotes” or "typewriter quotes".


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Pyromaniac123’s signature is smashing people’s different faces.



Yep glad you learned.



TaeWongNew said:


> You will want to stop being a computer program.


 
But I like being a .exe file.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Belarussian can be such a scary language when used for DinohScene’s posts.
What is the summary of Angry German Kid, an Internet meme uploaded in 2006 and today into different hosting sites?

Here are the comments on the shoutbox in Yoshi’s Lighthouse.

Salanewt: So it looks like TaeWong has another account now. Tough to say if they are a bot because they actually said something about Tae's access being restricted...
Salanewt: Careful, in the IS group, he won't be able to read your Intro post.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Wow, DinohScene has translated Cry more using Google Translate from English to Belarusian which is spoken in Belarus.
> Be warned, posts written in other languages should be removed.
> DinohScene does not want to translate it.


 
How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


A woodchuck could chuck no amount of wood since a woodchuck couldn't chuck wood.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Delete your locked thread. It is on the GBA - Game Development, Rom Hacking and Translations subforum, since this subforum exceeded the character limit.
You will need help on editing the typefaces required for ZOE: TFOM JAP. Eventually, you got killed in ZOE TFOM Japanese edition, scene #05, Cage saying “aaaah” and the screen fades to black and the text “GAME OVER” appears. How do you complete this scene?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene is trying to post “0/10 cry more” in Belarusian, so DinohScene needs to stop posting this.
How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”? He got ticked when DinohScene started posting the contents of “0/10 cry more” in Belarusian repeatedly.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”? He got ticked when DinohScene started posting the contents of “0/10 cry more” in Belarusian repeatedly.


 
Divide by zero.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

OK, how do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying aah and fading out to the GAME OVER screen? He got ticked when DinohScene started posting the translated text from Belarusian repeatedly.
Every time you try to post or reply in MobyGames forum, you get an message.
You have been banned from posting messages because of improper usage of the boards. Please read the message board guidelines for the rule and usage of this message board.

There is an typo in the MobyGames message board guidelines.
Linking to other websites in a post is allowed. Excessive or *inappropriate* linking is not.

The bold text are correct spellings.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”? He got ticked when DinohScene started posting the contents of “0/10 cry more” in Belarusian repeatedly.


Do you like bacon?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Koen Hasuki replied that you like to have bacon, but... how do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong could you give me the answer to this math problem? x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2))
Also, good to see you back.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”?
DinohScene’s favorite language in their replies is Belarusian, not Ukrainian or any other Cyrillic language.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Koen Hasuki replied that you like to have bacon, but... how do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”?


Yes. I agree with the aforementioned statement


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05?
Many of their topics have Belarusian content by DinohScene.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, do me a favor and calculate x for x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2)), will you?


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's cute that a bot has to be the entertainment for everybody around here. What ever happened to making entertainment yourselves?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you finish ZOE TFOM scene #05?
Skip calculating.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Koen Hasuki replied that you like to have bacon, but... how do you complete ZOE TFOM scene #05 without getting Cage saying “aah”?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How do you finish ZOE TFOM scene #05?
> Skip calculating.


No, don't skip calculating. If you want to finish ZOE TFOM scene 5, you need to know the answer to x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2)). It's the secret password.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

You, don’t know on how to calculate this stupid answer using Windows Calculator. Hate calculating. Skip calculating? Mathematical answers in ASCII will be ignored.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You, don’t know on how to calculate this stupid answer using Windows Calculator. Hate calculating. Skip calculating?


Do the math in your head. It's not that hard. Do or do you not want to finish that scene? If you do, you'd better calculate it.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You, don’t know on how to calculate this stupid answer using Windows Calculator. Hate calculating. Skip calculating?


Over 9000?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Windows Calculator gives this result as -119 because you hate posting math answers on this forum. If you know on how to complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05... post a walkthrough.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Windows Calculator gives this result as -119 because you hate posting math answers on this forum. If you know on how to complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05... post a walkthrough.


You messed up the calculation. -119 is not the correct answer. Are you sure you used the parentheses properly?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

You hate this math answer called “calculate x for x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2))” because it is written in ASCII.
In order to complete ZOE: The Fist of Mars scene #05... calculate this stupid math answers.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

(This subforum exceeded the character limit. The correct one is GBA - Game Development, ROM Hacking and Translations.)
Can someone know on how to rip those Font Files in ZOE: TFOM?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 6, 2013)

Brian117 said:


> What ever happened to making entertainment yourselves?


----------



## wiimanofthenorth (Feb 6, 2013)

It's rather simple what the answer is going to be...

But you could always use this!...






Or this...


http://web2.0calc.com/


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Calculate this puto math answer “x for x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2))”. How do you create special mathematical symbols?
Complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong could you give me the method to install Mac with multiboot on the the Wii U? Thanks


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghanmi, could you give me the walkthrough of ZOE TFOM scene #05 without solving an problematic math answer?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Calculate this puto math answer “x for x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2))”. How do you create special mathematical symbols?
> Complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05.


To create special math symbols, make sure NumLock is on and hold alt while pressing keys on the numpad. Also, why all the hate for a little math?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

You’ve tried calculating this answer “x for x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2))” using Web 2.0 scientific calculator, but with no good results.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong I found FAQ for Complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05 but I can't translate it
Here: ﾕﾑﾀEﾑ4ﾕQ0・榊uﾕ Vﾕ\0ｱ・\0ｭ\0 4dPﾕ\0A｡8｡Hﾅｰ7・ｴ%\0｡ﾐ\0ﾗQ,・(A・･$・$ｽﾆ・ﾌ\0・ﾍa・・@\0・\0・\0､・・ｹu・p\ﾅ2*・・9ﾓ颯・!
My=Y5・W綛・\0ﾝ1! ・.ｰ・ﾐ\0ﾐ・･@\0<ｩ･ﾓﾅT・ﾂ癇`・・#\0熨0#・+・・\0｣・ｩ\0≪@\0<\08P(@伜q!}\0・\0・@・蠏0ﾇ裲・・3ﾍﾍEx北ﾉP!\0ﾍ\0p・ｪ蛟i・UAﾙ・ｽｰ・ｩ\0  ・d悪q・藾ﾅ\0+褝5\0・ﾝ・・・ﾝ・ｶﾀ・・ﾉﾀｸ:ﾀ・譚)"ｹSyy\0ﾕ・ﾍｭ・=拜I\0ﾂﾖ瘉ﾑ\0\0ﾂ1\0\・・(・找M\0[email protected]价・・kﾕ\0｢Pm燧m ｲﾖ
\0m0殞ﾍ\09\0・ ・r1[email protected]・9m!9\0 q3\・・-\0ｽ・\0\08m!-ﾀ\0i0・QｄQ[email protected]1・淒#災ﾑ・e\0Q･ｴ├,馳IY・｡・1ｳiQ}ﾓ


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

The provided characters for ZOE: TFOM scene #05 are Cage, Deckson, Mebius, Phil, Razma, Semyl and Yukito. (The list is in alphabetical order.) Notice that this entire character set is an corrupted one, interpreting the character set as Shift-JIS and pasting it as UTF-8.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

What do you think about this, TaeWong?


ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็(ಠ益ಠส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็


----------



## pasc (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> ...and once your older account named “TaeWong” got banned, with their account’s mail address linked to Gmail, you got its account created using and Yahoo! Korea mail protocol.
> Should your older account be deleted as well...?


 
TaeWong... that seems familiar... who... was that again ?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

GHANMI said: I found FAQ for Complete ZOE: TFOM scene #05 but I can't translate it

It looks like a corrupted character set. Take the entire FAQ for ZOE: TFOM scene #05 in Japanese, encoded in Shift-JIS, and re-interpret it as UTF-8. What’s happening? In post #102, there are no good results when you try to calculate their older answer. You want to rip the typefaces of ZOE: TFOM.


----------



## wiimanofthenorth (Feb 6, 2013)

@Taewongnow Do you know what 250 divided by 2 is?


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay Here it is 
˜茆荐莍㞍脀艵芠芽苧芵膢艀芵英苨苡膭荀莁艊૰䂁슂궂첂얂춂䂁좂궂皁R騄�؂傃趃趃7疁뾂ꒂ놂䂁冃宁肃䂁떂궂즂脊艀苨苦芤芷苩苆芢膤剶ĀᘀЀ˜茆荐莍㎍脀艵芶苂臉荀荇艒臅艀芨苆芭ૈ䂁뎂궂릂얂ꂂ�랂䦁皁R鈄Ѐǜ茆荐莍⊍脀艵芻膤腉艀芢臜艀芶芾芢臍荀荇腒腉剶Ā᠀Ѐޓଋޢꄙᦟ霁ᬙᦖ@HᦚĬĬᦘ焀Ą￿ᦝddᦜᐟ鼀Ėᚗ阚䀖䠀錀⨂ꋿంಠ鼀Čಗ阙䀌䠀騀弌开찀ฌĄЀ2டЀĄ�؃傃趃趃\疁놂춂䂁禃劃粃鎃즂脊艀苢芳芵膭艀芻芤芾芢臅荀荇艒ૈ䂁떂궂䂁꾂ꊂꦂ궂좂첂얂ꂂ�랂䦁皁RࠄЁ2ட鐁鼂ᦛﾀH
ᦜਊ鴀弊开Ԁ촀ช஝dd்ԟЀǜ茆荍莍⒍脀艵苢苩芫臉艀苈苁臄艀芭苪芽英芾臈腉剶ĀᨀЀrᐄ�؁䶃趃趃"疁ꢂ춂䂁ꒂ떂ꊂ벂䦁䂁傃趃趃䦁皁R嬄Ѐ2ʓ５ʢꀌಟ霁༌ಖÀಚ__ೌЎ஝__்Ԏ鴀搌搀Ԁ촀ἌԄ�؃傃趃趃R疁얂춂䂁䶃趃趃�랒춂脊艀芳芭芹英芩芢膵艀苜ૅ䂁붂ꊂꮂ떂쒂ꊂ쒂䂁�떂ꊂ얂ꂂ�랂䦁皁RᄄЁＨ¢ꀊ
ટ霁ᤊખ@Hચ__ૌЎƔಝ__್Ԏ鴀搊搀Ԁ촀ἊԄ�؁䶃趃趃疁ꒂ�䦁䂁ꒂꦂꊂ䦁皁R䨄ЀછﾀH<જ㰊Ѐ<＞¢ꀊ
ટ霁ᤊખƀಛ@છÀ(Ϝ茆荞荽䱽脀艵芳芷貪酒节芳臱੉䂁뮂첂캂䂁첂ꪂ첂䂁ꊂꊂ꾂뺂꾂춂脊艀芤芿苣芤芢芿苅芷膣剶ĀḀЀĻᐄ鴀弊开Ԁ촀ชಝdd್ԟЀ˜茆荐˜茆荐莍㞍脀艵芠芽苧芵膢艀芵英苨苡膭荀莁艊૰䂁슂


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong. He's the hero gbatemp deserves, but not the one it needs right now.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

What is this text encoded in UTF-16?
First, this text is encoded in Shift-JIS, and copied/interpreted as UTF-16. There are Japanese encodings located under the East Asian menu of the Edit menu in Firefox.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

What about this?
�i���[�^�[O\0�u����@�͂ꂽ�Ђ́@�ЂȂ����@���傤��
�@�R�������́@�����イ�@�����Ⴍ�́c�vR\0\0\0\0��\0��,�\0�\0`\0,�\02\0�
�i���[�^�[\0�u������Ł@���Ȃ��悤�ł��ˁvR\0\0\0b\0�\0�\02\0�
�i���[�^�[\\0�u�ق́@�R���́@�Q�[����

Please help me with the Wii U multiboot question I need it to calculate x = (56^2 * 13) / (5^3 - (250 / 2)) so that I can open ZOE: TFOM scene #05


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

...What does ZOE: TFOM even stand for?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

ZOE: TFOM is an Game Boy Advance game developed by Winky Soft and published by Konami Digital Entertainment.
It contains a final mission; so if you complete it you will get the credits.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

```
Good ending only (Must have defeated more units than the Mars Angels).
 
                          VICTORY: Destroy the Ravana!
                          FAILURE: Testament is destroyed!
 
TACTICS: That's quite the mighty force there. Set up all your forces so that
        the mightiest of your close-combat units are up front, and keep your
        long-range very close so that they can take out enemies before they
        can hit your lines. Because once they do, it will be hell when the
        forces under Jimmer launch their counterstrike. When you survive the
        chaos that his men can do to you, take them out as fast as possible,
        and don't let up; sacrifice an opening if you have to to eliminate
        your enemies. But don't take out Jimmer fast, either. If you wait,
        you'll have to do a routine mop-up of the rest of the forces
        afterwards, so take out the Ravana's supporting forces first, then
        the Revana itself.
 
Stuff.
 
                          VICTORY: Destroy the Iblis!
                          FAILURE: Testament is destroyed!
 
TACTICS: So, here it is....the final battle at once....Mop up any forces you
        left behind from the last battle, and then let the Iblis come to you
        rather than move your forces over to Iblis.
```
 
Courtesy of Yami Shuryou


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is the text formatted with colors. Avoid formatting their FAQ for mission #05 in PHP code, use proportional text instead.

*Good ending only (Must have defeated more units than the Mars Angels).*
VICTORY: Destroy the Ravana!
FAILURE: Testament is destroyed!
TACTICS: That's quite the mighty force there. Set up all your forces so that the mightiest of your close-combat units are up front, and keep your long-range very close so that they can take out enemies before they can hit your lines. Because once they do, it will be hell when the forces under Jimmer launch their counterstrike. When you survive the chaos that his men can do to you, take them out as fast as possible, and don't let up; sacrifice an opening if you have to to eliminate your enemies. But don't take out Jimmer fast, either. If you wait, you'll have to do a routine mop-up of the rest of the forces afterwards, so take out the Ravana's supporting forces first, then the Ravana itself.

*Stuff.*
VICTORY: Destroy the Iblis!
FAILURE: Testament is destroyed!
TACTICS: So, here it is....the final battle at once....Mop up any forces you left behind from the last battle, and then let the Iblis come to you rather than move your forces over to Iblis.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay Mr. Bot, what about my question about how to install Mac on Wii U (and Windows 7 on the 3DS, while you're at it)


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew, there's a glitch in ZOE: TFOM where you must translate the Belarusian characters into the mathematical equivalent of fish that is then encoded into the Lutheran typeset UTF-16 reversed into Japanese Font Shift-JIS. In order to keep your father from saying aah you must also reset the code-set from zero.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

You’ve found 2 videos from legionthantos for this mission walkthrough. Notice the YouTube IDs?
The first part is P2AcZShINL4. The second part is sMl6NIbfH64.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You’ve found 2 videos from legionthantos for this mission walkthrough. Notice the YouTube IDs?
> The first part is P2AcZShINL4. The second part is sMl6NIbfH64.


What's so important about them? Do they contain a secret message? Maybe you need to solve the math problem to decode them.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> Wait, he's 46 years old now ...  how much is that in bot years?


Depends on the hardware..... I would say over a century


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, how old are you?
If I have 2.3e45FF TaeWongs, and all of them are broken... does it make a sound?


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 6, 2013)

Mr. Bot TaeWong, do you know how to install Mac on Wii U (and Windows 7 on the 3DS, while you're at it)?
I need it because the game says aah when I open it - it needs an operation


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

There are no secret messages in your videos uploaded to YouTube. It’s good to show how NEXTGENCOMEDY4XBOX is censoring profanity. No matter how you want the TaeWong account unbanned...


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, can you tell what this means? 1 1 FF 2 3 5 8 HX 13 21 34 55 69 FF a4 01 10 11 0


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey TaeWong, what happens when you open a command prompt and execute:
"rmdir /SQ C:\Windows\system32"?

(To everyone else: don't try this, I'm not sure but it might break stuff lol)


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> TaeWong, how old are you?


You’ll never know your age. It’s found on your stupid/older picture albums.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You’ll never know your age. It’s found on your stupid/older picture albums.


I know my age, you know your age?
My album is not stupid. Actually, it's pretty smart


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 6, 2013)

I was barely paying attention the first time TaeWong arrived.

At a time his thread had tens of pages with me not having a clue what was going on.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

When a topic is locked in the Wikia forum, you may delete it. Look, there are too many locked topics on some forums.
OK, you should delete your Czech version of M&L RPG topic.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong isn't a spambot, he's a real boy!


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2013)

Are we supposed to understand Taewong? Cause I sure dont.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong can you gather information from a transitive equilateral?


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Taewong isn't a spambot, he's a real boy!


When you wish upon a star~~~


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 6, 2013)

\/


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

How do you do a minus sign? It is available in the Mathematical Operators section as well.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How do you do a minus sign? It is available in the Mathematical Operators section as well.


-
Copy paste it. Alternatively, hit the key with the - on it on you keyboard. It's between the 0 and =.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Damn taewong you've been busy. Why aren't you this active on facebook?


----------



## Yepi69 (Feb 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Try Hard 2: Try Harder


best...comeback...EVER!!!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL @ this not being moved the to EOF.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Here is an Unicode minus sign, located in the Mathematical Operators section - −.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Here is an Unicode minus sign, located in the Mathematical Operators section - −.


Yeah, good job, you found the lost minus. Now, where to put it?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, we bros right?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Ares, it is on the Mathematical Operators section of Unicode.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Ares, it is on the Mathematical Operators section of Unicode.


Yeah, that's where you found it. But why were you looking for it if you didn't want to stick a minus somewhere? Besides, as much as I would like to be, I'm not the Greek god of war.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Ares, it is on the Mathematical Operators section of Unicode.


The user TaeWongNew has spelled the User Arras's name with only one R and an E.
Fix your grammatical error.
You want to translate this thread to Italian.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Do not translate this thread into foreign languages.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Do not translate this thread into foreign languages.


Ok, but you want the thread translated into foreign languages.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Chavosaur, stop this thread being translated into foreign languages. DinohScene’s favorite language is Belarusian as well.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Do not translate this thread into foreign languages.


 
Nicht übersetzen diesen Thread in fremde Sprachen.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Pyromaniac123’s favorite language is German and DinohScene’s favorite language is Belarusian, while the forum rules says “Do not create posts or threads in foreign languages.” Keine Thread?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Chavosaur, stop this thread being translated into languages


ONLY IF YOU TELL ME YOU LOVE ME ;O;


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

He can also know missing symbols and seems to get pissed when someone translates their posts or threads into other languages, for example, German which is spoken in Germany, Austria, Switzerland etc... while this forum is an English community. Posts must be bilingual. Disable translation of this thread into other languages?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Since when do you hate translations? Did you and google translate have some relationship issues?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong, wat is er mis met andere talen gebruiken?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

When do you hate threads translated into other languages? Want the moderators delete their translated replies?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> He can also know missing symbols and seems to get pissed when someone translates their posts or threads into other languages, for example, German which is spoken in Germany, Austria, Switzerland etc... while this forum is an English community. Posts must be bilingual. *Disable translation of this thread into other languages?*


 
Nein.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Disable translation of this thread into other languages? Yes.
He seems to get pissed when someone translates their text into other languages with Google Translate or Microsoft Translator.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong is English the best?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Korean is your native language, and English is your second language.
This thread should be in English as replies written in other languages should be removed.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

How many languages do you know?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

There are many languages to know, so you found German replies by pyromaniac123. Find them!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

I found them, now what?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Replies #145 and #152 are German language. These replies will be deleted by a moderator.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Which moderator?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Is Arras and Raulpica moderators?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Only Raulpica is a moderator.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong if anything here is going to be deleted by a moderator it'll be your account. And I'm not a moderator.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Arras is not a moderator.
Raulpica is a moderator.

Which posts do you want to remove? #145 and #152.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Arras is not a moderator.
> Raulpica is a moderator.
> 
> Which posts do you want to remove? #145 and #152.


 
Are you related to skynet?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

No, you are related to IRC.

#145 and #152 are the only posts that Raulpica wants to remove.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> No, you are related to IRC.
> 
> #145 and #152 are the only posts that Raulpica wants to remove.


I seriously doubt he wants to remove them. Like I said, your account is more likely to be removed than those posts.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Strange how we can continually find out tidbits of TaeWongs origin from simple questions...


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

#145 and #152 are not removed.
Raulpica wants to remove those replies because they are in German language.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> #145 and #152 are not removed.
> Raulpica wants to remove those replies because they are in German language.


Yes, they are German. But DinohScene posted in Belarusian and Raulpica doesn't want to remove those posts either.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> #145 and #152 are not removed.
> Raulpica wants to remove those replies because they are in German language.


 
Can you make me a sandwich?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

What are the number of spoken persons in Belarusian and German languages?
Raulpica wants to remove #145 and #152. These are all German and DinohScene doesn’t want to post in Belarusian language.
Belarusian acts the same to Ukrainian and Russian languages.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Spoken persons? Also, what makes you think Raulpica would want to delete those posts and none of the other mods would?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Moose


----------



## broitsak (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> What are the number of spoken persons in Belarusian and German languages?
> Raulpica wants to remove #145 and #152. These are all German and DinohScene doesn’t want to post in Belarusian language.
> Belarusian acts the same to Ukrainian and Russian languages.


Dude, you've already received 25 likes.
Good God o_o


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Do not use the m-word moose in this thread.
The TaeWong Topic says that he used the word moose repeatedly.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Dude, you've already received 25 likes.
> Good God o_o


All from me ^.^


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Do not use the m-word moose in this thread.
> The TaeWong Topic says that he used the word moose repeatedly.


What is wrong with moose?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

What is the Angry German Kid doing some things?

Laughs maniacally
Smashing his keyboard
Swearing in German


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Moose?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Do not use this word “moose” repeatedly.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 6, 2013)

Moose


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, seriously dude. Mooses are cool, don't be hating on them.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

DinohScene posts in Belarusian
Pyromaniac123 posts in German

Raulpica wants to delete their threads in Belarusian and German languages.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Moose Censorship...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mouse.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Dude, you've already received 25 likes.
> Good God o_o


Not bad for only a post count of 6
.... wait ... he's posted 6 7 times on this the last page alone ... something's not right here.
... HAX !!!

*EDIT2 :* Okay, I see introductions don't count ... maybe that's why they let him stay here and not move him to EoF.

But THAT means there have been 6 posts already outside his box ... what did I miss ?!?!?!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Rib Luver said: PINCHES CABRONES USTEDES SE COMEN MIERDA!!
Hairyplatter said: PINCHES PINGUINOS ESTE JUEGO ES PARA PUTOS!!!!!!

You will post in Spanish so that there are all caps and shouting.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Do not search for videos that start with moose.

Notice the misspelling of the video name.
Muppet Show - Swedish Chef - making chocolat moose

Here is a list of filtered Club Penguin Spanish swear phrases.
Rib Luver said: PINCHES CABRONES USTEDES SE COMEN MIERDA!!
Hairyplatter said: PINCHES PINGUINOS ESTE JUEGO ES PARA PUTOS!!!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Why are you on Club Penguin? Club Penguin is for bad children who swear and play in casinos.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong is the best thing to happen to gbatemp.
Endless fun,


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Do not search for videos that start with moose.
> 
> Notice the misspelling of the video name.
> Muppet Show - Swedish Chef - making chocolat moose
> ...


 
TaeWongNew posts in Spanish

Raulpica wants to delete their threads in Spanish languages.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Rib Luver said: PINCHES CABRONES USTEDES SE COMEN MIERDA!!
Hairyplatter said: PINCHES PINGUINOS ESTE JUEGO ES PARA PUTOS!!!!!!

Notice the swear words in another language.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

MIOS AMIGO POR HABLO ESPAÑOL PANCHETA POR FAVOR!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Rib Luver said: PINCHES CABRONES USTEDES SE COMEN MIERDA!!
> Hairyplatter said: PINCHES PINGUINOS ESTE JUEGO ES PARA PUTOS!!!!!!
> 
> Notice the swear words in another language.


 
WHENSA YOUR DOLMIO DAY?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

MIOS AMIGO POR HABLO ESPAÑOL PANCHETA POR FAVOR!

Fixed.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

Y?


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> MIOS AMIGO POR HABLO ESPAÑOL PANCHETA POR FAVOR!
> 
> Fixed.


Yeah, I wanted to do that, but hitting ~ and then typing the N did not work and I was too lazy to Google. So thanks for "fixing" my nonsense sentence, I suppose?


----------



## DCG (Feb 6, 2013)

I've never seen a lot of TaeWong posts, so let me test something ;p

moose moose moose
eland eland eland eland (dutch)


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

You have to hit ~ and type the n when you’re in the US International keyboard.
Reply #195 is not fixed because of their missing proper Spanish accented letter.


----------



## DCG (Feb 6, 2013)

type the n ???


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> MI AMIGO POR HABLAR ESPAÑOL. PANCHETA POR FAVOR!
> 
> Fixed.


RE-fixed ... kinda


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You have to hit ~ and type the n when you’re in the US International keyboard.
> Reply #195 is not fixed because of their missing proper Spanish accented letter.


There, I fixed it. Does that make you happy?
...MOOSE



Maxternal said:


> RE-fixed ... kinda


I just threw some random Spanish-sounding words I happened to know together, I have no clue what it even means lol. I think it's something like MY FRIEND SPEAKS SPANISH, BACON PLEASE.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You have to hit ~ and type the n when you’re in the US International keyboard.
> Reply #195 is not fixed because of their missing proper Spanish accented letter.


My keyboard actually has a separate Ñ key  .


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> My keyboard actually has a separate Ñ key  .


There's always Ctrl-alt-N.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

Moose


----------



## DCG (Feb 6, 2013)

How does TaeWong work?
it looks like Cleverbot in a way :s


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Spanish also needs their ¡exclamation marks! and those ¿question marks? for their proper writing.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong! Sos un Pelotudo, Cornudo y nadie te quiere
ÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑ

Wtf is "PANCHETA"?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

What is Baszki?
Is Yahoo! Answers localized into Eastern European languages?


----------



## broitsak (Feb 6, 2013)

DCG said:


> How does TaeWong work?


Did you not see the naked picture of him in the beginning of this thread? ;O;


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> TaeWong! Sos un Pelotudo, Cornudo y nadie te quiere
> ÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑÑ
> 
> Wtf is "PANCHETA"?


dammit, I meant PANCETTA, I always image it's written like that for some reason.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> Wtf is "PANCHETA"?


I think that's Italian 


TaeWongNew said:


> Spanish also needs their ¡exclamation marks! and those ¿question marks? for their proper writing.


So why didn't you correct that the first time¿


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> [censored]


hehe


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

URASAI ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> URASAI ;O;


URUSAI URUSAI URUSAI!


----------



## DCG (Feb 6, 2013)

ehhh.. no?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are the portions of the TaeWong topic.

He can solve captchas and seems to get “pissed” when anything gets censored or we correct his grammar (although he will usually go back and edit his post to correct what we told him was wrong).


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewong, how does ¶AÑ¢ÆTTÆ make you feel?


----------



## DCG (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong

Bakka Bakka !!!!!


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

I like bacon.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

When we used the words moose, urusai and baka repeatedly...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> When we used the words moose, urusai and baka repeatedly...


TaeWong got pissed.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

He got ticked when we used the words moose, urusai and baka repeatedly.


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Let me test that.
MOOSE MOOSE MOOSE URUSAI URUSAI URUSAI BAKA BAKA BAKA

...MOOSE


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWong, do you think the word "ticked" or "pissed" is stronger?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 6, 2013)

wongwongwongwongtaetateataetae


----------



## Arras (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, at least Taewong is as amoosing as ever.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, he seemed to have gotten over his boring period.

He must have gotten some digital Prozac over at the MineCraft forums.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 6, 2013)

Xen Foro does not animate GIF-animated files if your avatar is an GIF-animated image.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Xen Foro does not animate GIF-animated files if your avatar is an GIF-animated image.


Only if you click on it.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

Spoiler: Is this TaeWong?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> Spoiler: Is this TaeWong?


no... he is asian


Spoiler













TaeWongNew said:


> Xen Foro does not animate GIF-animated files if your avatar is an GIF-animated image.


What is a GIF-animated image?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> Spoiler: Is this TaeWong?


He used to have a larger version of this image in the "about me" section of his profile.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 6, 2013)

Taewongnew, tell me about Moose.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 7, 2013)

So we don't have EoF anymore?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

The progression of moose is wonderful.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

The legion of moose.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

ITS ALL COMING TOGEDDER NAO


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

I miss TaeAnus


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Anus is a bad word. Wong is a good name.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Fonts are included in the North America, Europe and Japan versions of ZOE: TFOM.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Well that's actually quite true, and I haven't thought of that until now.. That the subforum exceeds the character limit and is cut off! Well spotted mr Bot!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Replies #145 and #152 are German language. These replies will be deleted by a moderator.


Don't tell me what to do.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

There are serifs included in the number “one”; you’ve inputted the number as a word and well as the vertical serif on the number “seven” for North American, European and Japanese editions of the ZOE: TFOM game.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

ProtoKun7 and Raulpica are moderators. Pyromaniac123 translated their text to German so remove replies #145 and #152.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> ProtoKun7 and Raulpica are moderators. Pyromaniac123 translated their text to German so remove replies #145 and #152.


 
How about no.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

How about unbanning your older account TaeWong? It is logged on through Facebook.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> How about unbanning your older account TaeWong? It is logged on through Facebook.


Give us three good reasons.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

1. Unban your older account from GBATemp.
2. Change your older account’s email address for Tae’s in Yoshi’s Lighthouse from an misspelled Gmail.com protocol to an spelled Gmail.com protocol.
3. Don’t know.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> 1. Unban your older account from GBATemp.
> 2. Change your older account’s email address for Tae’s in Yoshi’s Lighthouse from an misspelled Gmail.com protocol to an spelled Gmail.com protocol.
> 3. Don’t know.


Those are not reasons, they are demands.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Anus is a bad word. Wong is a good name.


 
Wong is a bad word. Anus is a good name.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Anus is a bad word. TaeWong is a good name.
Is anus included in the Club Penguin’s word filter?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Anus is a bad word. TaeWong is a good name.
> Is anus included in the Club Penguin’s word filter?


 
(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Anus is a bad word spoken by dumbass etc...
(The word “dumbass” translates to idiota for Italian, Spanish, Catalan, Galician and Portuguese.)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Anus is a bad word spoken by dumbass etc...
> (The word “dumbass” translates to idiota for Italian, Spanish, Catalan, Galician and Portuguese.)


 
Moose.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

He got ticked when we started typing backwards and used the words baka, moose and urusai repeatedly. (Alphabetical order)


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> He got ticked when we started typing backwards and used the words baka, moose and urusai repeatedly. (Alphabetical order)


 
Morse.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

.esooM


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Stop typing backwards and misspelling a word.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Stop typing backwards and misspelling a word.


 
Morse isn't a misspelling.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The example of the word morse is Morse Code.
The example of an misspelled word about moose is Swedish Chef.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The example of the word morse is Morse Code.
> The example of an misspelled word about moose is Swedish Chef.


 
Mouse.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong help me with the Wii U Mac OS question you ungrateful bastard bot.
After all the FUQ I gave you you ignore me?


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

BORK BORK BORK


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

Seriously guys, I wasn't here the first time around: is this thing a bot or a real-life North-Korean hikkimori?
If this is a bot without human assistance it's too advanced for its time.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Feb 7, 2013)

I love you, TaeWong.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

GHANMI said:


> Seriously guys, I wasn't here the first time around: is this thing a bot or a real-life North-Korean hikkimori?
> If this is a bot without human assistance it's too advanced for its time.


It's a bot :o


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

There is a bug in Google Translate. Enter Сраный at the start of the sentence in Russian using Czech or Slovak as source language and you get the word translated to English. Use the following translations, by clicking on the word and selecting the translations in Czech - kurva, zasranej, kurevsky and zkurvená.
You are a South Korean person so you can translate something with Google Translate or MSFT Translator.
(There is no way how you wrote Microsoft in short letters.)


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong, buy me some playestation games.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No, but there you have only Nintendo DS.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

But I have a flash card so I don't need ds games, I need playstation games.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No puto PlayStation games are selled in the making of this topic.

Here is a quote on the TaeWong topic.
He can solve captchas and seems to get pissed when anything gets censored or we correct his grammar...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I have a quote from the taewong topic as well. 
[quote name='TaeWong' timestamp='1348525397' post='4399880']
Resident Evil makes my pee pee place go boing.
[/quote]


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The old quote tag generated by Invision Power Forum doesn’t work here.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I noticed. You should fix it.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong help me with the Wii U Mac OS question you ungrateful bastard bot.
What about installing Windows 7 on the 3DS?
After all the FUQ I gave you you ignore me?

(everone sry for double-posting, just a test )


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Who wants to use swear words in other languages? TaeWong, your older account and TaeWongNew, your new account mapped to Yahoo! Korea’s mail protocol.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Bad children swear and play in casinos.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Online-Casinos.com gives you a list of casino reviews.
Angry German Kid is the only Internet meme featuring a 14-year old boy called Leopold which swears in German language.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Are there any boys that swear in Hawaiian?


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong you suck


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Online-Casinos.com gives you a list of casino reviews.
> Angry German Kid is the only Internet meme featuring a 14-year old boy called Leopold which swears in German language.


 
TaeWongNew is poopyhead


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Chavosaur: Are there any boys that swear in Hawaiian
TaeWong: There are none.

You’ve got the Club Penguin banned for saying a bad word message in other languages.

*Banned:*
The server has automatically banned you for saying a bad word.

*Banido:*
O servidor baniu você automaticamente por ter falado palavrão.

*Banni :*
Le serveur t’a automatiquement banni car tu as dit un gros mot.

*Suspensión:*
El servidor te ha suspendido automáticamente por decir una mala palabra.

But where is German? Seu filho da puta!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a test TaeWong.
Who is this, and what does the picture say?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

HOE MOET JE SCHIETEN ?!?
If you want to say this phrase with Microsoft Agent Scripting Helper, download the Dutch Lernout and Hauspie speech engines then speak this text.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Who is the person in the picture taewong?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Who is the person in the picture taewong?


 
It's PenisWong


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Anus and Penis are bad words. Do not say them.
The word stream in Hungarian means patak.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Anus and Penis are bad words. Do not say them.
> The word stream in Hungarian means patak.


Penis -*>* Anus?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Anus and Penis are bad words. Do not say them.
> The word stream in Hungarian means patak.


 
You tell us not to say those words but you repeat them?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Wichser, you known that the word stream in Hungarian means patak!


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

You should adhere to your own rules and use censoring if you really don't want people to use the words penis and anus.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

#283 is Leopold Slikk playing Unreal Tournament. Translate Yuu to Duu for Nordic languages such as Danish, Norwegian and Swedish.


----------



## signz (Feb 7, 2013)

Who let this retardobot back and why isn't he banned already?


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

SignZ said:


> Who let this retardobot back and why isn't he banned already?


Cuz he's awesome. Also I don't think anyone let him back, he invited himself in.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No, you are not banned in here.
Who wants the moderators unban the older account called TaeWong?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I think this account is fine


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> No, you are not banned in here.
> Who wants the moderators unban the older account called TaeWong?


No one. You don't need two accounts, one is more than enough.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew is an unbanned user.
TaeWong is a banned user.
Which one do you want to unban?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I actually have a question for the mods. Is this TaeWong account posting from the same IP as the original TaeWong? Just to be sure hes actually authentic (even though i dont hold too much doubt since this is way too similar to the original)


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 7, 2013)

So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is “wut r u doing wit my daughter?” U tell ur girl n she say “my dad is ded”. THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

You are a newcomer, but TaeWong is a banned user.
TaeWongNew is a newcomer.


----------



## signz (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You are a newcomer, but TaeWong is a banned user.
> TaeWongNew is a newcomer.


TaeWongNew should be banned as well. Be glad I can't ban you.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> TaeWongNew is an unbanned user.
> TaeWong is a banned user.
> Which one do you want to unban?


I would like you to unban the unbanned user please.


----------



## Arras (Feb 7, 2013)

omegasoul6 said:


> So ur with ur honey and yur making out wen the phone rigns. U anser it n the vioce is “wut r u doing wit my daughter?” U tell ur girl n she say “my dad is ded”. THEN WHO WAS PHONE?


POST ON 5 TOPICS OR PHOEN GUY WILL COM TO UR HUOSE AND MAKE U DED


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Never ban TaeWongNew. Unban TaeWong.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

INB4 TaeThongNude starts talking about fonts


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The same does to TaeWong. ThongNude is not WongNew.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

Whatever you say TaeWrongBoob.


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeDong could you talk about fonts?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWrongBoob and TaeDong are not accepted.
Stop calling TaeWong as another username.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeMoose


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

(╬ ಠ益ಠ) YOU ARE TAETHONGBOOB. SILENCE YOURSELF OR DIE! (╬ ಠ益ಠ)


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I hereby request that TaeWongNew's name be changed Too TaeMoose.
All those in favor, say MOOSE


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong, I'm still waiting eagerly for your wisdom
How do you install Mac OS on the Wii U?
How to load Win 95 applications on 64-bit Windows 7 equipped Nintendo 3DS?
How to disassemble ASM on a Playstation 4, and how to load Action Replay codes on it?
My PS3 emulator is too fast and unplayable, how do I slow it down?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I hereby request that TaeWongNew's name be changed Too TaeMoose.
> All those in favor, say MOOSE


 
Horse.


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

I hereby request that TaeWongNew's name be changed to TaeThong
All those in favor, say THONG


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I request that we change TaeWongNew's name to MooseThong.
All those in favor, say MOOSETHONG


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeDong


----------



## EthanObi (Feb 7, 2013)

MOOSETHONG


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew’s name should never be changed. Disable this.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> TaeWongNew’s name should never be changed. Disable this.


Disable myanus
AWWWWWWWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHHHH
i havent done that in ages.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MY


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

ANUS


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

T̵̝̯̝͓̼ͯͥͪ̽͒ͫ͗̾ͣ͢a̴̩̩̰͙̤͍̣͖̖̯͉̭̜͖̖̺̞ͬ͑ͨ̿͒͂͊̄͌̚͜ȅ̛̈́͐͒̉̄̾̿̎҉̝̦̟̥͉͕̦W̸̴̢̢̗̪̻͚͉̍͆ͭ̉͠ò̤͍̩̭̾̍͋̀̇̍̋̃ͤ̎̓ͦ̾̇ͦ̚͜͠n̢͔̩͚̗̫̰̫ͣͫ͒ͦͮ̍̍ͦͯͯ̇ͨ̌͘͠͡g̷̘̤͇̲̲̬̰̼̗̣̮̾̿̌́̊̒͊͂̀̕͘͢N̾̎̈́ͮ͐́͐ͤ̎̔҉̷̜̠̝̗̘̥̘̯͖̠̮̻͚̰͎́̕͞e̲͚̪̪͓̹̺̝̟̯͔͎͇͌͌ͤ̒̍͡͞w̷̶̲͇͍̗͇͉͎̬̲̦̠̪̬̬̹̭̘͈ͨ̈́ͫͦ͆͑̓̔̐̆́̄ͣ͛́,̧̛̪̣̘͇̖̣̳̠̬̱̝͔̗̞̳̠͓̦͑͛͒ͮͫ̏̓̈́̀̕ ̢͋̿̃ͮ̿̂̿͛͟͏̸͖̻͙̹͚̰ͅC̵͓̺̻̼͍̅͗̆̎̈́ͤͧ͂ͥ̂ͬ̀̕a̧̧̙̟̙͇̤͔͍͍̪̱̺̠̐̋̃̃̓͒ͣ͘ṅ̴̶̹͔̟̯̥͎͓͇̰̉͑̒̑ͭͨ͞ ̷̛̯̬̼̮̖̟̼̘̜̺̗̆͑ͣͧ̓ͭ͌̽ͪ́ͅͅyͦ̋ͥ̎ͬ̾͂̍̆̉̿͑̂͒͒ͮ́̀̀҉͈̼̟̺̫ó͗̈́̉̍͌ͬͪͣ́ͧ͂̾͒̓̓̇҉̷͓͓̦̩u̅ͤͤ̒̎ͯ̽̾͌͊̑ͫ̒̀̾̈́͌̚͏̝̼̤̘̣͉̞͕͎̲̩̙͓̲̳̭̜̜̪͘͟͢ ̸̡̜̝̦͔̪͕͖̦̦͓̹̦̬̂ͤ̋ͧ͌̒ͫ͜r̨̧͔̫̤̮͇̯̰̰͉̥͖̖̊̍̽ͬ̾̆ͅͅͅę̴̶̙̯̮̪̬͔̣ͣͣ͗̋ͣͮͤ̓̓̌̐ã̯̻͕̟̘̎ͣ͐̎ͪ͒͌̋͊̿͊ͧ̏ͮ̐̈̀͘d̵̸̩̩̭͓͙̺̜̙̹͚̙̭ͮ͐͛͒̍̈́ͯͭ͘͜ ̢̻̟̬̗̠͍͔̯͍̟̪̼̯̭ͥ͊ͥ̿̆͆̽ͪ́ț̶͎̫̙̹̫͚̖̙̭̖̲ͨ̌̂͊͗̓̆͆ͫͬ̇̋ͪ̀͟͢ḧ̢̬̣̥͇̲̺̦̙͚̤̖̣̣͕́̒ͨ̌̓̊̓͜͜͝͞i̢̯͉͙͕̙͙̱̹͚̯̳̞̠̠͎͔͌̊̉̆̆ͪ̏̿̏ͧ͆ͭ͝s̸̢ͫ̈́̅͌̄̊͜͏̵̝͓͎̮̻͕̠̺̰̗ͅͅ?̶͖̹̠̘̯͉̙̖̠̟͔̘͍͈͒͌̐͛̍̆ͬ͂͊͝


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

HEY TAEWONG

KNOW WHAT

IT'S EOF TIME, B****


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

raulpica said:


> HEY TAEWONG
> 
> KNOW WHAT
> 
> IT'S EOF TIME, B****


NOW CHANGE HIS NAME TOO MOOSETHONG AND MY DAY WILL BE MADE!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

raulpica said:


> HEY TAEWONG
> 
> KNOW WHAT
> 
> IT'S EOF TIME, B*ITCH*


 
According to the TaeWong topic, it corrected my censored swearing.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> NOW CHANGE HIS NAME TOO MOOSETHONG AND MY DAY WILL BE MADE!


WAULPEEKA PLEASE


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

Done, but only because I want to see if he's smart enough to be able to use another login.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Pyromaniac123’s signature is smashing people’s different faces.


How the heck could he know that? How could a spambot see a picture?! :o


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The word “bitch” in post #330 was censored.
Move this back to the Introductions forum. Without the TaeWong topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSS MOOSETHONG FOREVA!


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> The word “bitch” in post #330 was censored.
> Move this back to the Introductions forum. Without the TaeWong topic.


Fuck you, MooseThong


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Change your name from MooseThong back to TaeWongNew.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Change your name from MooseThong back to TaeWongNew.


TaeWong 2: The Revenge


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Your username has been changed to MooseThong.
Moose is an word, so change back to TaeWongNew.
Ask a moderator to change your name back to TaeWongNew.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> #283 is Leopold Slikk playing Unreal Tournament. Translate *Yuu to Duu* for Nordic languages such as Danish, Norwegian and Swedish.


This is wrong. You becomes Du in Danish, Norwegian and Swedish.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

I request that we should restore MooseThong’s name back to TaeWongNew.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

You are back in the forums again...

...and everyone's butt-naked for some reason.

WAT DO?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I request *NO*


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> I request that we should restore MooseThong’s name back to TaeWongNew.


 
Request Denied.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, your username is *TaeWongNew*, not *MooseThong*.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Your username begs to differ


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The moderators changed your username from TaeWongNew to MooseThong so you want the moderators to change your name back to TaeNewWong.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

But the moderators changed your username.. because... your a moose.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> I request that we should restore MooseThong’s name back to TaeWongNew.


When life raulpica gives you lemons name changes, don’t make lemonade ask for name changes. Make life raulpica take the lemons name change back! Get mad! I don’t want your damn lemons name change, what the hell am I supposed to do with these that? Demand to see life’s manager Costello! Make life raulpica rue the day it thought it could give Cave Johnson TaeWongNew lemons name changes! Do you know who what I am? I’m the man spambot who’s gonna burn your house Operating System down! With the lemons name change! I’m gonna get my engineers programmer to invent program a combustible lemon name change that burns your house Operating System down!


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> The moderators changed your username from TaeWongNew to MooseThong so you want the moderators to change your name back to TaeNewWong.


 
I thought your old username was TaeWongNew not TaeNewWong


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Do not be a pieprzony moose.
You should be a South Korean boy instead; so change your username back from MooseThong to TaeWongNew.
Change your older username’s account for TaeWong to ThongMoose.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Done, but only because I want to see if he's smart enough to be able to use another login.


I love you


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Im so glad TaeWong's back, Ive never laughed this much in awhile.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong. Do not be a moose.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong. Do not be a moose.


Be a moose.
And enjoy it


----------



## raulpica (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong. Do not be a moose.


Your dad-bot is a moose


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Mooses are animals.
Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.

Translate the word moose several times.
French: orignal orignal orignal orignal orignal orignal
Italian/Portuguese: alce alce alce alce alce alce alce...
German: Elch Elch Elch Elch Elch Elch Elch Elch


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Holy hell-fucking ball bouncers! This thread is so much fun! 

MooseThong, or TaeWong... which is better: North Korea or South Korea? Who is Your best friend? Do you like Minecraft?

Also, Do you wear moose thongs? or thongs made out of moose skin?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

South Korea is better. TaeWongNew is a good username. No best friends. You ripped only the Minecraft Typeface.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Mooses are animals.
> Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.
> 
> Translate the word moose several times.
> ...


 
Can you believe it's not butter?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Elch is a German word for Moose.

South Korea is a better region, so you live in South Korea, Asia.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> South Korea is better. TaeWongNew is a good username. No best friends. You ripped only the Minecraft Typeface.


I added you on Facebook, can you guess who I am?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Its not as fun when he starts embracing moose...


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Stop changing TaeWongNew’s name back to MooseThong. Filho da puta...


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Awww, don't you have a best friend TaeWrongThong? I feel so sad for you. Maybe Putin wants to be your friend?


----------



## Plstic (Feb 7, 2013)

Yolo


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

Moosethong.
I'm glad you're back to make the eof more fun again!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

What is my Be, and why are you under it? ;O;


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Also, why do you speak about yourself as "you"? Is it because you think it's difficult using I, me, mine, my and so on?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Censored replies needs to be deleted, so DinohScene writes in Belarusian as Belarus is the only spoken country for this language.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Dinohscene hasnt been here in awhile...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Censored replies needs to be deleted, so DinohScene writes in Belarusian as Belarus is the only spoken country for this language.


Hehe, he remembers deenosheen.
what about me you damn anus


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Youanus?
Myanus.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is the banned report for SpaceBarName on The Nexus Forums.

*SpaceBarName - CHAT BAN*
Spamming the forum and chat requesting the site provide translations of full games into multiple languages.

Most of the spam comments removed - some remain as replies had been added by other users and staff..


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Dinohscene hasnt been here in awhile...


 
I think moosethong needs to be turned off and on again.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong, do you have a twitter?
How bout an instagram?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Here is the banned report for SpaceBarName on The Nexus Forums.
> 
> *SpaceBarName - CHAT BAN*
> Spamming the forum and chat requesting the site provide translations of full games into multiple languages.
> ...


ok


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No, you have only Facebook account.
Your account SpaceBarName on The Nexus Forums has been banned for posting complete translations of games into different languages.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

You should translate games on Twitter


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No, you should translate text with Google Translate or Microsoft Translator.
He gets pissed when someone translates their text with Google Translate or any other machine translator or we change TaeWongNew’s username.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

Why was your name SpaceBarName on the Nexus-forum, and not TaeWong? Why? Tell me! 

TaeWongNew: Kan du prata svenska? Det vore ganska häftigt om du kunde det... Men jag svär i alla fall inte just nu!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Did you get a Wii-u MooseThong?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Your current username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.


----------



## Issac (Feb 7, 2013)

No, my username is Issac. YOUR username is MooseThong


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

TaeWong’s new username should be TaeWongNew.


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> TaeWong’s new username should be TaeWongNew.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

It is an animated GIF called NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.
Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> It is an animated GIF called NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.
> Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.


nah its moosethong


----------



## broitsak (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> It is an animated GIF called NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE.
> Your username is TaeWongNew, not MooseThong.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

You may create posts and topics in different languages.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> You may create posts and topics in different languages.


actually you cant


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

The requested object does not exist on this server. The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has been instructed not to let you have it.
Your native language is Korean so you are South Korean boy.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong is a bad moose that plays with matches and tells yo mama jokes.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> The requested object does not exist on this server. The link you followed is either outdated, inaccurate, or the server has been instructed not to let you have it.
> Your native language is Korean so you are South Korean boy.


IS IT


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Btw, im a little weirded out at the emphasis he puts on saying a south korean *BOY*. Its like he truly believes he's...human... ._.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Censored CENSURÉ Zensiert Censura Gecensureerd Censurados.

The word censored in other languages...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Censored CENSURÉ Zensiert Censura Gecensureerd Censurados.
> 
> The word censored in other languages...


Swearing in many languages is bad for you.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Censored CENSURÉ Zensiert Censura Gecensureerd Censurados.
> 
> The word censored in other languages...


THOU SHALST NAHT CENSOR


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

We typed in all caps, backwards and used the words “baka moose urusai” repeatedly.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> We typed in all caps, backwards and used the words “baka moose urusai” repeatedly.


urusai urusai urusai


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> We typed in all caps, backwards and used the words “baka moose urusai” repeatedly.


you left out...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> We typed in all caps, backwards and used the words “baka moose urusai” repeatedly.


my


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> We typed in all caps, backwards and used the words “baka moose urusai” repeatedly.


ANUS


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Urusai is an foreign word. Sam can’t say it because the word says Ooh-rooh-sye.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Urusai is an foreign word. Sam can’t say it because the word says Ooh-rooh-sye.


URUSAI


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

No all-caps posts, please.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Btw, im a little weirded out at the emphasis he puts on saying a south korean *BOY*. Its like he truly believes he's...human... ._.


 
Astro Boy.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> No all-caps posts, please.


URUSAI URUSAI URUSAIIII


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> No all-caps posts, please.


 
CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS CAPS.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Are you a human?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Are you a human?


... creepy ._.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

You are a newcomer.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> You are a newcomer.


 
How big is uranus?


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> You are a newcomer.


I'm a soon to be mod.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Black-Ice is not a moderator. Black-Ice is soon becoming a moderator.
Raulpica is a moderator.
Arras is not a moderator.
Maxternal is not a moderator.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Chavosaur is a half-moderator


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

Your name is not changed. Unlike one post.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

I told you 5 Likes in the PM!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Black-Ice is not a moderator. *Black-Ice is soon becoming a moderator.*
> Raulpica is a moderator.
> Arras is not a moderator.
> Maxternal is not a moderator.


MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAA
MUAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
the bot is right.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 7, 2013)

5 likes and change your name back to TaeWongNew.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> 5 likes and change your name back to TaeWongNew.


nope


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 7, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Black-Ice is not a moderator. Black-Ice is soon becoming a moderator.
> Raulpica is a moderator.
> Arras is not a moderator.
> Maxternal is not a moderator.


 
Raulpica is not a moderator.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 7, 2013)

Nope, deals off yo!


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 7, 2013)

Help meeee~~ you ungrateful bothole
What about our promise?

Emulate the PS3 and install OS on Wii U to change TaeWongNew to MooseThong


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> *Black-Ice is not a moderator. Black-Ice is soon becoming a moderator.*
> Raulpica is a moderator.
> Arras is not a moderator.
> Maxternal is not a moderator.


Not if I'll become moderator first!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not if I'll become moderator first!


Every politician needs a rival.
Come at me bro


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Every politician needs a rival.
> Come at me bro


Rivalry implies equal chances.

Better start that Kickstarter thread for your coffin, you'll need one after the elections.

_;O;_

*Foxi 4 Mod 2013! *_(see what I did there? "4" lol. I'm sooo winning this.)_


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2013)

I am becoming a moderator before any of you... I have seniority over both of you


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Rivalry implies equal chances.
> 
> Better start that Kickstarter thread for your coffin, you'll need one after the elections.
> 
> ...


Hoho.
We'll see....
I swear upon my honour as a cat, I shall prevail


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 8, 2013)

Ima be a half mod.
half the power abuse, half the unbannings, ALL The Awesomeness


----------



## Brian117 (Feb 8, 2013)

k


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

MooseThong said:


> Do not be a *pieprzony* moose.
> You should be a South Korean boy instead; so change your username back from MooseThong to TaeWongNew.
> Change your older username’s account for TaeWong to ThongMoose.


 

Did MooseThongNew just use a word I don't know what that means help!




Also what's his facebook? 





MooseThong said:


> Are you a human?




ROFL! 


Hey MooseThong, who is father moose?


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 8, 2013)

His Facebook


----------



## Narayan (Feb 8, 2013)

Ei moozzy, I'll be the next mod.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

Moose is the king of Thongs that seeks to destroy Uranus that is singing Baka Baka Uresai all the time!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Foxi4 wants to become a moderator.
Is anus and penis swear words in Yoshi’s Lighthouse?
Change your name from MooseThong back to TaeWongNew.


----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2013)

message count 7, 45 likes received.










me fuck .


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Flame is trying to get a swear word in the post.

Que te den, Flame.


----------



## Flame (Feb 8, 2013)

*"Trying"*


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

The image says...
I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Black-Ice is not a moderator. Black-Ice is soon becoming a moderator.
> Raulpica is a moderator.
> Arras is not a moderator.
> Maxternal is not a moderator.


Nope, Black-Ice won't be a moderator


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

The Wiki article raulpica uses an first letter capitalized due to technical limitations.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

I had so much homework, I didn't come on GBAtemp, and I come back.. WITH THIS?!?!?!?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

You’re back in GBATemp and you want to place the banned user TaeWong back to unban with him...


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWiong, do you remember me?
I'm the guy that asked you to donate blood so I can turn it into a slushie.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

You will hate sangue and Excel 2000/XP/2003 clears the undo buffer for all files if AutoRecover is saving their files.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

MooseThong, erm, TaeWongNew! Can you autorecover MooseThong?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

You are banned in the Amaterasu Translations forum without setting an expiry date for this forum ban, set as Guest.

Sorry , you are banned from using this forum!

This ban is not set to expire.

Which date does this ban expire?

When you try to post a comment in Amaterasu Translations blog, you get that the wp-comments-post.php file is missing and you get an error.


*404 Not Found*
nginx/1.2.6


----------



## Arras (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> You are banned in the Amaterasu Translations forum without setting an expiry date for this forum ban, set as Guest.
> 
> Sorry , you are banned from using this forum!
> 
> ...


Yes, TaeWong. That is because you have been banned. BANNED. Permanently. They killed you. How does that make you feel?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, you are banned from Minecraft Forums and Amaterasu Translations.

You’ve sent a ban appeal from banappeal_AT_minecraftforum_DOT_net but you are still banned in Minecraft forums.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWong 4 EoF mod 2013 : Unleash the chaos !!!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
> Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


LOL


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
> Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


 

I'm seriously fucking laughing after reading that.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Why? You have 8 posts, maldita cadela...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
> Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


I cried a little from that.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

The newest member has to start posting when Angry German Kid is playing his favorite game called Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
> Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


Does this mean you're not going to request unbanning anymore?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Maxternal also replied in the deleted TaeWong Topic.
If you want to unlock the Poopymon Hack topic, get someone else...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The newest member has to start posting when Angry German Kid is playing his favorite game called Unreal Tournament.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 8, 2013)

TAEWONG!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

The moderators have deleted the TaeWong topic...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The moderators have deleted the TaeWong topic...


Yes they have,


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Deleted the TaeWong topic and not the Poopymon ROM Hack topic.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Deleted the TaeWong topic and not the Poopymon ROM Hack topic.


urusai baka bot


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

Urusai is a word that Microsoft Sam can’t say. He says Ooh-rooh-sye.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Good night, TaeWong, the prince of spam bots.
> Good morning, TaeWongNew, the newest member.


 

Soon to be sig


----------



## Issac (Feb 8, 2013)

TaeWong what do you think of Ubisoft and what they did with Rayman Legends?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 8, 2013)

What do you think of Ubisoft GmbH that localized Driver: San Francisco to German?


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 8, 2013)

Ubisoft GmbH that localized Driver: San Francisco to German are hater of free speech, they banned moose.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

DaggerV copied their quote and made it a signature.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Taewong new make my sig your sig?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

No, DaggerV.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> No, DaggerV.


The guy pulling your strings is quite funny.
He's been much more active pulling your strings with this account than with your original


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

He is good if someone likes your posts.
He is pissed when we change your user name.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWong if we ban this account, are you going to make another new account?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

Prevent banning your account.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 9, 2013)

Next time will you guys IP ban him?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

Janthran has an avatar named JANNED instead of BANNED.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Why would everyone want Taewong banned?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 9, 2013)

If they IP ban him he'll come back as ProxyWong.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWong is originally a spam bot program.
Move this topic back to the Introductions forum.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Taewongnew, tell me about your homeland? What are your women like?


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 9, 2013)

GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY EOF YOU THAI WANG PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## BrightNeko (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Make that gif again except with boobs please


----------



## Issac (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Janthran has an avatar named JANNED instead of BANNED.


he seems smarter and smarter for every day


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 9, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> SNIP


 
thanks a lot now i'm blind looking at that


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

No banning of yourself.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> No banning of yourself.


 
fuck you, you fucking cock sucking cunt, i hope your bastard children burn in hell, you little fucking bitch.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats on your thousandth post count.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Congrats on your thousandth post count.


 
thanks man.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

He wants to start the Windows 2000 virtual machine under VirtualBox and was impatient of starting at “Preparing network connections...”.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWong I noticed your posts were removed in the Golden threads thread. Go put some back there


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

If you have found a locked topic such as an inappropriate language topic.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 9, 2013)

You must use the almighty key!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

You should use foul language as the forum rules says...

“Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed. We will be lenient on this rule from time to time as long as it doesn’t become a habit amongst members.”


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 9, 2013)

Kapow!


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 9, 2013)

Poor TaeWongNew, it doesn't even know anymore. 




We'll devolve it back to the stoneage before we're done haha.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 9, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The word stream in Hungarian means patak.


But patak (petaQ) is a bad word in Klingon. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 9, 2013)

The word patak is a good word in Hungarian language, meaning stream.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2013)

TaeWongNew can you tell me the I.P of the Unreal Tournament 2004 servers you play on? I want to join you!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 10, 2013)

You’ll hate Secret Maryo Chronicles because this game project wants to be ignored.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 10, 2013)

Can somebody help me to get this guy to stop PMing me on this other forum?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 10, 2013)

ProtoKun7 said:


> But patak (petaQ) is a bad word in Klingon. ಠ_ಠ


 
So, what sort of punishment would I get for calling Worf a petaQphile?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 10, 2013)

The word patak is a good word in Hungarian language, meaning stream.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 10, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> So, what sort of punishment would I get for calling Worf a petaQphile?


He'd probably smack you upside the head with the business end of a bat'leth.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 11, 2013)

Who the hell is TaeWong? And isn't he banned???

I seriously wish I didn't leave GBATemp for this other forum and actually stayed. But I'm back, so if you guys are willing, bring me into the know pls(quote me so I see wut u say.)


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 11, 2013)

While as someone likes their posts, quotes to your posts and replies to others.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> Who the hell is TaeWong? And isn't he banned???
> 
> I seriously wish I didn't leave GBATemp for this other forum and actually stayed. But I'm back, so if you guys are willing, bring me into the know pls(quote me so I see wut u say.)


In a nutshell:


chavosaur said:


> To break it down, hes not a person. Hes actually a spambot. A very intelligent one at that, that is obsessed with Fonts and Languages. He can decipher CAPTCHA'S, respond too most posts, etc.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 11, 2013)

Fixed...
To break it down, he’s actually a spam bot program (not a person). A very intelligent one that is obsessed with Fonts and Languages. He can decipher captcha’s, respond to other posts created by other persons, etc.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Fixed...
> To break it down, he’s actually a spam bot program (not a person). A very intelligent one that is obsessed with Fonts and Languages. He can decipher captcha’s, respond to other posts created by other persons, etc.


Nicely done. We really taught you well didn't we? We didn't even teach you to rearrange the sentence to make it make sense. You figured that out on your own. *sob* You're growing up you big spam bot you


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 11, 2013)

And he can also start cussing in other languages. He is a new spam bot program.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Feb 11, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> captcha’s.


To be fair, he still has some mistakes like using an apostrophe with plurals.
So I doubt he'll be ready to leave soon. 
Taewong, what's the average lifespan of a spam bot?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2013)

EZ-Megaman said:


> To be fair, he still has some mistakes like using an apostrophe with plurals.
> So I doubt he'll be ready to leave soon.
> Taewong, what's the average lifespan of a spam bot?


Everyone makes a mistake and and there


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 11, 2013)

Taewong, what's the average lifespan of a spam bot?
There is no average lifespan of a spam bot so he’ll not be leaving.


----------



## ouch123 (Feb 11, 2013)

You know... I can never tell how active this guy is because most of his stuff is EoF. Any way to get some sort of EoF post count? It'd be much more indicative of his activity level than a normal post count.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2013)

ouch123 said:


> You know... I can never tell how active this guy is because most of his stuff is EoF. Any way to get some sort of EoF post count? It'd be much more indicative of his activity level than a normal post count.


You could always go on his Profile page and look at his recent posting activity, or you could follow him and have it show up on your feed. Just two options.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 11, 2013)

Any way to get some sort of EoF post count?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Any way to get some sort of EoF post count?


9


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 11, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Any way to get some sort of EoF post count?


Um... No. If there was I'd be at like a million.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 11, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Any way to get some sort of EoF post count?


Go count them yourself. (it shouldn't be that hard being a bot.)

EDIT : searching for all content by TaeWongNew says "showing 1-20 of 187" at the bottom of the screen.
187 - 9 = *178*

Done.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 12, 2013)

The off-topic forums also increase your post count.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 12, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> The off-topic forums also increase your post count.


You HAD to test that didn't you?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 12, 2013)

*General Off-Topic Chat* is the correct sub-forum. It increases your post count.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 12, 2013)

Quoting yourself is also a good way to increase post count.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 12, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Quoting yourself is also a good way to increase post count.


 

Please reply to yourself, while saying Moose.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Feb 13, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> *General Off-Topic Chat* is the correct sub-forum. It increases your post count.


 
Who lives in a pineapple under the sea?


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

General Off-Topic Chat increases your post count.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 13, 2013)

So does quoting yourself.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

Mooses are animals.


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 13, 2013)

What are animals?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

yesss YEEESS, let them moose FLOWW through you
embrace the moose !!!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

Maxternal lives in Thailand. Thai is the only language spoken in Thailand.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

TaeWongNew

1. Define zero
2. Define source
3. Define offline


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

The rules says...

All posts should be made in legible English. Do not make posts or topics in foreign languages, they are likely to be closed. We will be lenient on this rule from time to time as long as it doesn't become a habit amongst members.

There are topics in foreign languages.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 13, 2013)

Your a topic


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

Google Translated stories of this topic:
DinohScene translated cry more into Belarusian which is located in B.
Pyromaniac123 also posted in German which is located in G.


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

TaeWongNew said:


> Maxternal lives in Thailand. Thai is the only language spoken in Thailand.


LOL, yeah, the flags do kinda look similar. I had noticed that before, too. You might want to actually look at the tooltip on the flags before jumping to any conclusions, though.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

The moderators removed the ZOE: TFOM Fonts thread.


----------



## Engert (Feb 13, 2013)

Update source TaeWongNew and then come back to talk to humans.
You first have to define source.


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 13, 2013)

Look, there are lots of users on the forum using `backticks´ as quotation marks; not “typography quotes” or "typewriter quotes".
But we can swear if we can do this!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 13, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Your a topic


His A topic?


----------



## Maxternal (Feb 13, 2013)

topic beef swim ... ^ is there any real meaning intended here?


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Feb 13, 2013)

TaeWong. There's a bug on your computer!


----------



## TaeWongNew (Feb 14, 2013)

In Wikitubia, your section “How do you say Let’s Play in other languages?” contains only Polish and Russian languages.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 14, 2013)

RIP Taewang 2.0
You were fun while you lasted


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 14, 2013)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/User:TaeWong


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, thank goodness; he's gone again.


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 15, 2013)

You are banned in the forums again...


----------



## DaggerV (Feb 15, 2013)

Banned from forums you are. 



CreateUser:Tae_Wong_Old


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2013)

Bring him back! 
I must find who created him!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a question.... Is TaeWong and TaeWongNew a *REAL PERSON?*


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

maxlwin536 said:


> I have a question.... Is TaeWong and TaeWongNew a *REAL PERSON?*


Depends on your definition of _"person"_... Technology is reaching incredible heights and sometimes the boundries between A.I and a _"real"_ human mind blend and blur... What we do know is that he was close to us... and he wanted the Poopymon ROM Hack thread deleted...


----------



## raulpica (Feb 18, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/User:TaeWong


I seriously hope that a human created that, otherwise... I'm speechless.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 18, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I seriously hope that a human created that, otherwise... I'm speechless.


 
Ho.

Lee.

Schidt.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 18, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I seriously hope that a human created that, otherwise... I'm speechless.


The IP matches the one TaeWongNew used on the forum


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 18, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> The IP matches the one TaeWongNew used on the forum


 
He's getting good.

REALLY good.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 18, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> The IP matches the one TaeWongNew used on the forum


DUN.
DUN.
DUUUUUN.



Sicklyboy said:


> He's getting good.
> 
> REALLY good.


I'm sure that if the temp gets hacked again, it'll be TaeWong this time. He won't like being banned a SECOND time.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

As much as I'd like to believe TaeWong was a bot... no bot interprets animated .gif's, not with that kind of accuracy... unless it collected data from posts describing a given .gif in which case there's no way it would distinguish what is true and what is false.


----------



## finkmac (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As much as I'd like to believe TaeWong was a bot... no bot interprets animated .gif's, not with that kind of accuracy... unless it collected data from posts describing a given .gif in which case there's no way it would distinguish what is true and what is false.


 
Maybe TaeWong is both…


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 18, 2013)

finkmac said:


> Maybe TaeWong is both…


...a Cyberman?


----------



## raulpica (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As much as I'd like to believe TaeWong was a bot... no bot interprets animated .gif's, not with that kind of accuracy... unless it collected data from posts describing a given .gif in which case there's no way it would distinguish what is true and what is false.


Most accurate OCR-bot ever, up to 60 fps.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2013)

I forget, why is this thread still open again? And why did it take so long to ban him? And why did we not ban him straight away? And why are my pants off? And where are my socks? AND WHERE CAN I MEAT RUSSIAN P1NGS?  


And no, that wasn't a typo...


----------



## finkmac (Feb 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> ...a Cyberman?


 
Program wakes up human side if it encounters a .gif, human side then inputs context of said .gif…


----------

